# My Home Theater



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

My home theater:

XBMC
QuadCore PC
4gb memory
NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800 video card - 4gb
1TB internal HD
6TB NAS
3TB External USB HD
EPSON POWERLITE 705HD
2 BP7006 Definite Technology Floorstanding Bipolar Speaker with Built-in Powered Subwoofer
CS-8080HD Center channel loudspeaker with built-in powered subwoofer
2 Klipsch RSX-5 Surround Speakers
Denon Receiver

Paragon Popcorn Machine


I just finished the room, installed the seats and installed the system last week. 
I am current adding LED lights on the floor. Also planning to add the Acoustic Panels this weekend.
This is a never ending project.

I will update the pics next week.


Let me know what you think...If you have any ideas to make my HT better, im open for suggestions...

thanks,
Handroud


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice, are those real movie theater seats?

What's that silver thing to the left of the screen?

What's your system?


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

yes they are real theater seats. and that silver thing on the left the screen is the dedicated AC. this is my garage that i converted to an HTR. Very expensive if I am going to connect my central air.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Gotcha.

You should paint it black, though, as your next project.  (or perhaps cover the case with black fabric)

Or is it not distracting/reflective when the projector is on?


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion, painting it black should look nice...hmmm...let me do that this weekend. :bigsmile:


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

handroud said:


> thanks for the suggestion, painting it black should look nice...hmmm...let me do that this weekend. :bigsmile:


:T

That's a great HT you've got, that's for sure... I'm jealous!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm diggin' that popcorn machine! Does it make good corn? Is it easy to clean?


----------



## handroud (Nov 21, 2011)

makes the best popcorn! cleaning is not hard at all, very easy.


----------



## smjens (Jan 20, 2009)

Great setup! I use a Mac Mini htpc with Plex. Plex is also available for PC's, have you ever tried it? Also, do you rip and compress your blu-rays? Does your PC stream DTS-MA or DD Tru-HD? My setup does not, just DTS and DD. Sounds good, though.


----------



## Digital_Chris (Apr 7, 2011)

Bump for an old thread but I wanted to post because your theater seats are similar to mine, looks good :T


----------

